# Final Four Pass All Plays Just $27!



## Power Play Wins (Mar 5, 2010)

Right now is the perfect time to jump on board with www.powerplaywins.com as we have our Final Four Package for just $27 for the next 30 days of service with All Plays Included, NBA,NCAA and MLB Baseball!!

$27 30 Day Access All Plays

162-81-1 (66.7%)
Last 244 Plays

If you've been looking for a Sports Handicapping Service that will deliver you consistent winners on every major sport day in and day out then Power Play Wins is the Service for you. 

Just imagine getting your picks everyday. Playing those picks with confidence, and finally getting to know what it's like to play like the professionals do. And best of all you don't have to worry about trying to pick the winners yourself, you simply enjoy the games and collect the winnings! We will walk you through every step of the way, including the use of our EXCLUSIVE Money Management System. And because everything is done through the internet you never have to be bothered by any high-pressure sales over the telephone. We will not try to make you pay extra for a rediculous "Lock Of A Lifetime". When you purchase our Service you get ALL of our plays. 

When you try our Service you will see that we are the VERY BEST! That is why so many of our current Clients continually renew their memberships. So, give us a try, with this much Service and these unbeatable prices, you can't go wrong!! 

comp St John's -2.5

www.powerplaywins.com


----------

